# Win XP Home auf XP Professional upgraden



## sieglar (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo kann mir jemand eine Hilfe geben beim Upgraden von Win XP Home auf Win XP Professional ohne eine Neuinstallation auszuführen. Ich möchte meine Daten und Programme nicht noch einmal installieren. Brauche WIN XP Prof für Siemens S7Prgm.
Danke


----------



## doublecee (8 Mai 2008)

wenn du dr. google fragst, sagt jener welcher das du wohl ne home edition mit erweiterten funktionen bekommst ...ergo ist das nix wirklich tolles.
wird denk ich eh besser sein das systen neu aufzusetzen weil wenn du feuer(xp home) mit noch mehr feuer(xp pro) bekämpfen willst geht das meist nach hinten los  
fürs backup kann ich dir acronis true image empfehlen. it gut und günstig


----------



## Solaris (9 Mai 2008)

Ich kann nur von einem Upgrade abraten, läuft nie so richtig wie eine Vollinstallation, das ist Wunschdenken von Kleinweich!


----------



## Forumaner (14 Mai 2008)

*Nimm pcwXPProme!*

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Laptop auch nur Windows XP Home und wollte STEP7 Professional 2004 installieren.
Nur leider wird XP Home nicht unterstützt.

Auf der PC-Welt Site http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/pcwelt_tools/tools/131179/pcwxpprome/ habe ich das _ultimative Tool_ gefunden!
Das Programm pcwXPProme ändert Einträge in der Registry und gaukelt dir und der STEP7-Software vor, dass XP Pro installiert ist.
Nach diesem Registy-Hack konnte ich STEP7 Professional 2004 ohne Probleme installieren!

Damit man bei späteren Windows-Updates keine Probleme bekommt, sollte man nach der Installation von der Siemens-Software das Programm pcwXPProme erneut starten und das Betriebssystem wieder auf XP Home umstellen.

STEP7 Professional 2004 funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme im _Home-Modus_!

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Markus (15 Mai 2008)

@forumaner

bin gestern auch darauf gestossen und habe es kurz nach dir in die faq eingetragen: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19822

habe deinen beitrag erst heute gesehen...


----------



## Forumaner (15 Mai 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @forumaner
> 
> bin gestern auch darauf gestossen und habe es kurz nach dir in die faq eingetragen: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19822
> 
> habe deinen beitrag erst heute gesehen...



@Markus:
_ *lol* _Und ich habe deinen Beitrag bereits gestern, kurz nach meinem Posting, in den FAQ's gesehen! 

Wollte in den FAQ's dazuschreiben, dass mein System der lebende Beweis ist, dass das Tool von der PC-Welt funktioniert, aber ich bin leider nicht berechtigt in dieser Rubrik zu posten... 

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------

